# International Baccalaureate Primary Schools In ADELAIDE



## Crunchy6 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi,
My family of six will be moving to Adelaide in the next year. Our kids currently attend an International Baccalaureate elementary school in the USA. We would love for them to continue on at an IB school once we arrive in Adelaide.
I have done some research and so far I have found two primary schools offering the program: Linden Park and Rose Park. Is this correct? Are there any others that I haven't found yet?
If we aren't able to rent a place in the catchment areas for these schools, what are some other top primary schools in the Adelaide suburbs? Schools and a safe neighborhood are my most important goals upon arriving. 
Are there any great private schools that don't cost a fortune? It would be hard to afford tuition for 4 kids at a private school, I think. How much does private school tuition cost in Adelaide?
Thank you so much in advance for any insight you might be able to give me.
Crunchy6


----------



## mazcatt (Oct 22, 2012)

*IB schools in Adelaide*

Hi there,

Some private schools offer the IB program as well. 

One is Annesley Junior School ( [annesley/sa/edu/au] Annesley Junior School - Home[/url] ), it is for 5-12 years old (reception to year 6), and there is also an early learning centre for 2-5 year old. The ELC is an accredited long daycare, open 49 weeks of the week. The junior school has before and after school care.

The school is at Wayville, in the inner south. Nearby suburbs include Goodwood, Clarence Park, Kings Park, Unley, Millswood, Clarence Gardens, Colonel Light Gardens, Westbourne Park - all are nice areas to live. 

My two children go there, it's a fantastic school. 

The 2012 fees are about $8000 a year per child for junior primary, plus before and after school. 

Here's some more detail: Annual Fee $7,800 comprising tuition fee $6,920 and curriculum fee $880. Fees are invoiced quarterly and are payable in full prior to the commencement of each term. Additional fees payable for camps, excursions and co-curricular activities.
Sibling discount (for siblings enrolled in ELC – Year 6): 10% discount on tuition fee for 2nd child; 20% discount for 3rd child; 30% for 4th child. No discount for siblings attending other Uniting Church schools. Uniting Church of Australia Minister discount: 25% on tuition fee for Reception to Year 6.

School hours: 8.45am – 3.30pm
Out of School Hours Care (OSHC) and Vacation Care
Before School Care 7.30 – 8.30am $10
After School Care 3.30 – 6pm $18
Vacation Care $40 per day (additional charges apply for excursions).

Hope that helps! 






Crunchy6 said:


> Hi,
> My family of six will be moving to Adelaide in the next year. Our kids currently attend an International Baccalaureate elementary school in the USA. We would love for them to continue on at an IB school once we arrive in Adelaide.
> I have done some research and so far I have found two primary schools offering the program: Linden Park and Rose Park. Is this correct? Are there any others that I haven't found yet?
> If we aren't able to rent a place in the catchment areas for these schools, what are some other top primary schools in the Adelaide suburbs? Schools and a safe neighborhood are my most important goals upon arriving.
> ...


----------



## Crunchy6 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you for the information! Sounds like a great school. Since we have 4 kids we need to stick with public schools though as we can't afford private tuition for all of them.


----------



## mazcatt (Oct 22, 2012)

Crunchy6 said:


> Thank you for the information! Sounds like a great school. Since we have 4 kids we need to stick with public schools though as we can't afford private tuition for all of them.


Hi,

There are some public schools with IB programs. One is Linden Park - see www/lindenpkr7/sa/edu/au/ (insert dots) Linden Park Primary Schools[/url]
I have not personally had anything to do with the school but I have heard from others it is quite good. Good luck with the move!


----------



## mohitsharan (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Crunchy6,

I got AUS PR and moving to Adelaide soon... 

I have 6 y old son and looking for good IB public / catholic school... in any location

Would you mind sharing your exp on the same...?

Thanks with Regards,
-Mohit.


----------

